# EEA Family Permit...mail or online?!



## Genevieve (Apr 11, 2011)

Alright, I feel like I'm going crazy...I keep seeing on some of the UK websites and forms to apply for my EEA Family Permit online, then mail the forms in... But when I click on the application for the FP it just opens up a PDF, am I really suppose to "apply online" or is that their way of saying "print out the form online instead of coming to the consulate"? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I'm chomping at the bit to join my husband in Scotland!

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> Alright, I feel like I'm going crazy...I keep seeing on some of the UK websites and forms to apply for my EEA Family Permit online, then mail the forms in... But when I click on the application for the FP it just opens up a PDF, am I really suppose to "apply online" or is that their way of saying "print out the form online instead of coming to the consulate"? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I'm chomping at the bit to join my husband in Scotland!


For application in US, it's done online. Go to UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA, and click on right 'Apply for a visa online'. This opens another window, answer a few questions and choose the right form for EEA family permit (VAF5). When you finished completing, print out the form. Then pay $12 for return carriage (no other fee to pay), send your application online and book your biometric appointment. After your biometrics, send your supporting documents with your biometric receipt and printout of your application to NY consulate. It shouldn't normally take more than a week or two to get your passport back with the permit inside.


----------



## Genevieve (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank yooouuuu!!


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

I am having the same issue... I'm a South African married to a Bulgarian and holding a Bulgarian Residence ID card.... so I click on the application for the Family Permit, but it just opens up a PDF, am I also suppose to "apply online" or is that their way of saying "print out the form online instead of coming to the consulate/embassy"? Any help would be greatly appreciated! We are wanting to go live and work in England, but stay with my husbands relatives in England and thinking of studying there too...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

eleanore.sauls said:


> I am having the same issue... I'm a South African married to a Bulgarian and holding a Bulgarian Residence ID card.... so I click on the application for the Family Permit, but it just opens up a PDF, am I also suppose to "apply online" or is that their way of saying "print out the form online instead of coming to the consulate/embassy"? Any help would be greatly appreciated! We are wanting to go live and work in England, but stay with my husbands relatives in England and thinking of studying there too...


You apply online. Go to visa4UK :: Browser Support. Under visa category, click other, and then choose family member of EEA citizen, and continue. You then book biometric appointment and submit your supporting documents.


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you a million....!


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Day,

Thank you for your previous response. I successfully completed my application and made my appointment.

Due to below underlined:

Family members of EEA (European Economic Area) nationals may apply for EEA family permits. This is an entry clearance that allows the holder to enter, live and work in the UK. This entry clearance is free of charge and it is valid for six months.

Please advise what would be my next step from here, as the permit is only valid for 6 months. Do i need to apply for something else once i enter the UK, and what? Would it be the EEA2 and is my husband suppose to apply for the EEA1, as the website is a bit complicated? 

Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you and Regards

Eleanore Sauls


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


eleanore.sauls said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Thank you for your previous response. I successfully completed my application and made my appointment.
> 
> ...


If your husband is exercising treaty rights and has proper supporting documents upon your arrival to UK, he can apply for a Residence Certificate using form EEA1 and you do so by using form EEA2. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for your previous response.

I have read the Forum and read about a covering letter which is helpful when doing your Non-EEA family permit application. I have not attached any covering letter to my application. Do you think i should add it when we do our EEA1 and EEA2 applications? 

Also i did not have original pictures of our relationship with us, so i went to print some pictures from our facebook accounts and handed to the embassy. Do you think i should add some original pictures when we do our EEA1 and EEA2 applications, as the dates the pictures were printed is on the back of the pictures?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


eleanore.sauls said:


> Thank you for your previous response.
> 
> I have read the Forum and read about a covering letter which is helpful when doing your Non-EEA family permit application. I have not attached any covering letter to my application. Do you think i should add it when we do our EEA1 and EEA2 applications?
> 
> Also i did not have original pictures of our relationship with us, so i went to print some pictures from our facebook accounts and handed to the embassy. Do you think i should add some original pictures when we do our EEA1 and EEA2 applications, as the dates the pictures were printed is on the back of the pictures?


A cover letter, written and signed by EU-National, needs to be included with supporting documents, as required when applying for the EEA-Family Permit. Without it, a Clearance Entry Officer will easily reject the application. 

While pictures aren't required to be included, you are free to have the piece of mind by sending them.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

I meant a letter of Introduction. I have enclosed a written letter by the EEA-member to say that i will be going with him in England.


----------



## miken (Jan 21, 2013)

*More guidance please to find ONLINE application for EEA Family Permit!*

Hi - Please excuse me continuing this thread ...
REASON: 
... because SOMEONE seems to have had success in finding this application _ONLINE_... - whereas I still cannot! 
I have just spent 4 hours... looking and linking but only going round in circles!!

I followed the link above by 'Joppa' - link named "visa4UK :: Browser Support" but it actually links to the page of visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/ApplyNow.aspx, I also then typed into google the words "visa4UK :: Browser Support" (which did get me to such a page)...
- but on neither page could I trace the next steps: 
"Under visa category, click other, and then choose family member of EEA citizen, and continue. You then book biometric appointment and submit your supporting documents."

Please - someone who has already done this - can you talk me through again? -- or provide a working link direct to a page where I can start the online process for EEA Family Permit, for my wife?

Am I supposed to go through the visible online option -- which only seems to be a visa application? Where to branch off for EEA Family Permit?

I have already downloaded the pdf form for paper appplication - but the site clearly tells me I should do it online....

HELP PLEASE!! I am highly frustrated by this elusive promise that seems so well hidden!

miken


----------



## miken (Jan 21, 2013)

*More on How to find the ONLINE application for EEA Family Permit*

I sem to have cracked it myself.... at last!

For anyone else struggling:-- it seems you must start the visa application, from the link page 'Joppa' gave - which is (needs 'www') -- visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/ApplyNow.aspx -- on that first page, click 'Continue' -- then it asks first for your email and to create a password.

On the next page (or is it next-but-one? You cannot go back at this stage so I cannot check...) -- this is where there is an option for 'Other' in Visa type. 
These are 'drop-down' boxes which give options. 
Take the option for 'EEA or Swiss National' 
- then the next option gives possibility of the Permit application.

I went no further tonight - but hopefully this is it!


QUESTION: in people's experience - how long does the process take from first completing online? (We are in France... near Paris).

Thank you - and Good Luck!

Hoping you are successful - and that my wife will be as she continues after I left off!


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

I applied on the 4th January and received my permit today . They told me it will take 15 working days.


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

eleanore.sauls said:


> I applied on the 4th January and received my permit today . They told me it will take 15 working days.


Congratulation!!!!!!!


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Elenore can you give me a list of req documents and other stuff that they asked to obtain the EEA FP? ) Because in 1 month I should apply for it too..and I ve no idea about how much money should I hv on my and my hubs acc and the documents that i should give them...
Thank you in advance


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi

Your original Marriage Certificate with copies, photo's of you and your husband to proof your relationship, printed emails or letters or postcard as proof of communication with each other. (I only had the Marriage Certificate and photo's)
Your original Passports and ID's with copies with 2 x copies of each.
Proof of 750 pounds p/person per year, like bank statement.
2 x passport photo's of the Non-EEA national.
The printed out online application you have completed and signed and i had to make my Embassy appointment online.
They say it help to write a Introduction letter of your relationship of how and when you met and details of your relationship. If your search Introduction letter on this forum you will find an example of one, but i did not include one in my application, but it is up to you.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Pablito81 (Jan 21, 2013)

miryferny said:


> Hi Elenore can you give me a list of req documents and other stuff that they asked to obtain the EEA FP? ) Because in 1 month I should apply for it too..and I ve no idea about how much money should I hv on my and my hubs acc and the documents that i should give them...
> Thank you in advance


I would not give any evidence of financials, it is not required by law, neither your plans or accommodation details.Know your rights. EEA commission prohibits systematic checks on marriage whether its one of convenience.


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

eleanore.sauls said:


> Hi
> 
> Your original Marriage Certificate with copies, photo's of you and your husband to proof your relationship, printed emails or letters or postcard as proof of communication with each other. (I only had the Marriage Certificate and photo's)
> Your original Passports and ID's with copies with 2 x copies of each.
> ...


What fo you mean 770 pound per person for one year there is no financial cape on EEA Application.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,



eleanore.sauls said:


> Hi
> 
> Your original Marriage Certificate with copies, photo's of you and your husband to proof your relationship, printed emails or letters or postcard as proof of communication with each other. (I only had the Marriage Certificate and photo's)
> Your original Passports and ID's with copies with 2 x copies of each.
> ...


You obtained the EEA-Family Permit only because you proved to be married, hence the marriage certificate, you included the copy of your husband's passport, his cover/introduction letter and your pictures. Anything else outside the above list, inclusive of copies, was irrelevant.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miryferny (Jan 22, 2013)

eleanore.sauls said:


> Hi
> 
> Your original Marriage Certificate with copies, photo's of you and your husband to proof your relationship, printed emails or letters or postcard as proof of communication with each other. (I only had the Marriage Certificate and photo's)
> Your original Passports and ID's with copies with 2 x copies of each.
> ...


Thanks a lot!! I was afraid to do the application bcoz my husband has only 2 payslips for now...We hv been married for 1 year now..I also hv 5 year italian resident card as well...so I hope this is going to be enough to satisfie the COD


----------

